# 1-bdrm apt/home needed June 1-Sept 1



## gderiel (Apr 13, 2010)

I am looking for a very nice rental in San Miguel de Allende for approximately 3 months beginning the first week in June and ending near the first week in September and possibly longer. I would like an upper floor, a balcony with a view or private rooftop access. All utilities including Internet and cable TV.must be included in rental fee as well as a washer/dryer. If possible I would like maid service for a minimum of once a week included as well. I am willing to pay around $500 US per month. I would consider a 2-bedroom or small den if the price is right. If anyone has a rental that is close to what I'm looking for, please send me a detailed description and as many exterior and interior photos as you can.

Thanks,

Gahllin


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Where would you like to find this place?


----------



## gderiel (Apr 13, 2010)

*Housing for June*



RVGRINGO said:


> Where would you like to find this place?


 San Miguel de Allende.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

That's a lot you're asking for for not much money ... even tho it's the off season.


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*san miguel ayende...*

are those dates low season???????? 

you could check on VRBO is Vacation Rentals By Owner ... at least send a pm to the listings.. they would know who has what for rent.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

gderiel said:


> I am looking for a very nice rental in San Miguel de Allende for approximately 3 months beginning the first week in June and ending near the first week in September and possibly longer. I would like an upper floor, a balcony with a view or private rooftop access. All utilities including Internet and cable TV.must be included in rental fee as well as a washer/dryer. If possible I would like maid service for a minimum of once a week included as well. I am willing to pay around $500 US per month. I would consider a 2-bedroom or small den if the price is right. If anyone has a rental that is close to what I'm looking for, please send me a detailed description and as many exterior and interior photos as you can.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gahllin


This is a lot to ask but doable if somewhat flexible on location. You didn't say whether you had pets, a lot of places with restrictions, or will have a car. I looked in the latest "Atencion" the local bilingual weekly newspaper. Seems like a lot of options in Los Frailes which is housing neiborhood outside of town. Looks like other options outside centro but within walking distance in the Colonias of Gaudiana, Allende, San Antonio and Independencia. Another option is to look on the San Miguel website, Portal San Miguel.

Good luck!


----------



## gderiel (Apr 13, 2010)

*Thanks!*



conklinwh said:


> This is a lot to ask but doable if somewhat flexible on location. You didn't say whether you had pets, a lot of places with restrictions, or will have a car. I looked in the latest "Atencion" the local bilingual weekly newspaper. Seems like a lot of options in Los Frailes which is housing neiborhood outside of town. Looks like other options outside centro but within walking distance in the Colonias of Gaudiana, Allende, San Antonio and Independencia. Another option is to look on the San Miguel website, Portal San Miguel.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks so much. Insofar as areas, my sister is my guide since she's been there a lot and knows the different areas. Luckily I have no pets and am selling my car state-side so there are a few things in my favor on a lot of listings. Thanks for the website information. I'll check it out right away.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

That's great that you have some input. Unfortunately neighborhoods change almost block to block and a lot of surprises , some positive & a lot not so positive, with what on paper to what actual. Always best to do a looksee trip and see for yourself. If that not possible, try to minimize the initial commitment length with extensions so that you can change once you get to San Miguel or maybe stay at a hostel while you look. BTW, the summer months are a prime Mexican tourism season as kids out of school. That becoming a much larger piece of San Miguel tourism.


----------

